
Dear recruiter, “open floor space” is not a job benefit - itamarst
https://codewithoutrules.com/2017/03/20/open-floor-plan/
======
JSeymourATL
> an open floor plan is a management decision...

Perhaps better to direct ones ire at Mindless Management, than the messenger.
Pity the bozo recruiter.

